# Help finding fittings



## Toolsmith (Apr 1, 2015)

Im having a hard time finding a schedule 40 1.5" pvc fitting that connects to a 5/8 dishwasher hose, none of the supply houses carry them around here its all tubular slip joints and im looking to offer something different can anyone tell me the name for them and where I can find some online??


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Canplas


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.canplasplumbing.com/plumbing.aspx?categoryID=840


----------



## Toolsmith (Apr 1, 2015)

Ty Plumdrum thats it!! Much abliged


----------

